
Show HN: Metascreen, free digital signage that doesn't suck - nkristoffersen
http://metascreen.io
======
nkristoffersen
I've been working on this project for a while. Free tier (single display) will
be free forever so please use it and provide any feedback you have.

 _USE CASES_

Use it to show real-time traffic or social media feeds in your office lobby.

Great for bars and restaurants to show their specials and menus.

 _TECHNOLOGY STACK_

Front end UI: AngularJS 1.4-1.5 - Hosted on AWS S3.

Back end API: Loopback (Nodejs) - Hosted on AWS EB.

Database: MongoDB - Hosted on AWS through compose.io.

Sockets: Socket.io - Hosted on AWS EB.

Image resizing: AWS Lambda - Native AWS App.

